# Orchids on eBay



## Roy (Mar 28, 2007)

Talking about collections. I just attemped to go through all the Orchids for sale on the US eBay site. The Phrags there are very nice except that ONE Phrag schlimii for sale IS NOT a schlimii by a long way and a second plant is average. The rest I wouldn't mind owning. The Paph section is something to behold. I would love that amount of Paphs and the asking prices for the size to be available here, then again, maybe not because a bank loan might be needed. You are fortunate in the States with the amount of sellers/growers willing to sell plants and in some cases, quite large divisions. Admittedly there are some garden varieties there but also a good quantity of show bench quality plants.
Provided the sellers can be trusted, hopefully they can be.
Roy.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, like everything else there are some good and some bad!


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2007)

NYERIC, I agree, the funny thing is that the Phrag schlimii that is totally wrong is from a Commercial Nursery !!!!!!
I've been around orchids for many years and the one thing that gets right up my nose is the 'so called' experts advertising / selling incorrectly named orchids.
Roy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Regarding the "schlimii 'Wilcox'" thing..Someone at the RHS should get a spanking for that one!


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2007)

NYEric, the problem with that idea is, 'They may like it.'


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2007)

Right, 'stiff upper lip and whatall...'


----------

